# Looking for Experienced Sailing Partner-NJ



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for an experienced sailing partner for casual sailing in Barnegat Bay, NJ. Must be able to work outboard motor and tiller to dock in tricky slip. I can sail, but left the motoring to my partner (who is not always available to sail).
I have a 25 ft. 1983 Catalina.
If interested please email me at:
poolec at mac dot com


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

HI Cate.
I might be able to help you on occasion..
send me private post here.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cate with some help you should be able to singlehand that boat of yours. I'm not real close to you but I could show you how to change the lines and bring them back to the cockpit. I had my hunter23 set up that way I loved it. You may hate this but it's time to learn how to handle all aspects of your boat. it's really not hard, just intimadating. I'm sure you cand find some help in your area too. Once you get over the "need" to have crew you can have allot of fun! I'm glad I got over that issue for sure! 
good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thank You Denise030*



deniseO30 said:


> Cate with some help you should be able to singlehand that boat of yours... You may hate this but it's time to learn how to handle all aspects of your boat. it's really not hard, just intimadating. I'm sure you cand find some help in your area too. Once you get over the "need" to have crew you can have allot of fun! I'm glad I got over that issue for sure!
> good luck!


Denise- thank you for this post!! My lines DO go to the cockpit and the previous owner sailed single-handed all the time. It is true that my main obstacle now is truly being the captain of my boat. Your post has inspired me to learn how to motor in and out of our slip and gain confidence to single-hand my Catalina 25. It would be great accomplishment and worthy of my time and efforts.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cate that's great! The most difficult thing about a smaller boat with tiller and outboard is getting to reverse and neutral while coming into the dock or slip. Some people have the outboard controls extended and there is a company that makes engine controls that can mount right on the Tiller. The trouble is, most outboards have to be 10 hp or larger for remote controls and electric start. 
good luck!


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you need someone to sit there and be an "emergency" set of hands while you practice single-handing. Once you get your confidence up, the extra pair of hands is not needed!

That's how hubby learned to single hand our Gemini. I sat and was available and he went through the steps to leave dock, raise sails, lower sails, and dock. We talked through issues and now he can do it all single handed.

Now, if I can get him over HIS JITTERS, I'll go through the same process, learning to single hand. :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might be a while, huh... 


MMR said:


> Sounds like you need someone to sit there and be an "emergency" set of hands while you practice single-handing. Once you get your confidence up, the extra pair of hands is not needed!
> 
> That's how hubby learned to single hand our Gemini. I sat and was available and he went through the steps to leave dock, raise sails, lower sails, and dock. We talked through issues and now he can do it all single handed.
> 
> * Now, if I can get him over HIS JITTERS, I'll go through the same process, learning to single hand. *:laugher


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

*Helping hand*

Hi Cate, 
I'm not far from you and I'd be happy to assist while you're learning. I'm not looking to partner in a boat but I'd be happy to give you support as you learn. I have lots of experience. 
Send me a email if you like.
Mum



MMR said:


> Sounds like you need someone to sit there and be an "emergency" set of hands while you practice single-handing. Once you get your confidence up, the extra pair of hands is not needed!
> 
> That's how hubby learned to single hand our Gemini. I sat and was available and he went through the steps to leave dock, raise sails, lower sails, and dock. We talked through issues and now he can do it all single handed.
> 
> Now, if I can get him over HIS JITTERS, I'll go through the same process, learning to single hand. :laugher


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Cate,

You might want to consider an ASA sailing school. You could take Basic Keelboat (ASA 101) or if you really just want to concentrate on motoring and docking maneuvers, you could set up a private lesson on your own boat. A couple of hours with professional could be well worth the $.

I can vouch for Nelson Sailing School in Island Heights. I've done all my certifications there. In fact my wife is there right now taking 101.

Sailing Schools, Sailing Lessons, Sailboat Rentals and Sailing Charters at Nelson Sailing Center


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Jenny Nelson is terrific... do a private lesson or two, very reasonable.


----------



## Survivor (Aug 7, 2008)

Cate... I have a Lancer 25 with my 8hp Honda in a rear cut out well. What I have done, while not beautiful, has been to make an "L" with pvc and attached the lower part of the "L" to the shift handle with hose clamps. As I said, not pretty but I can extend the shift handle as high as I need. Leave the OB in idle or a little over and shift when you need to. Hope this helps.

Harris


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Cate

You have gotten some super advice. 

Something that might help is to find a "soft" mooring ball somewhere - with no line on it to foul the engine, with lots and lots of room around it and on a day with little or no wind, and with no one around watching and practice coming up to it.

Pick a point on your boat (the bow) and try to bring that point to within 1 foot of the ball without touching it. Then pick another point on the boat (port, stern corner) and do the same thing. Over and over again. Coming to if forward, backward and any other way that seems possible. Go at it forward like you were going down a slalom course. Go at it backward the same way.

Pretty soon you will be able to approach that sucker from any direction and put the boat exactly where you want it.

Then - on a day with no wind, and with no one around watching take the boat out of the slip and bring it back in. If you can have a "hands off" friend on board - super. Put every fender out that you have. And go as slow as you can and still have steerage.

You sound like you have lots of experience on the boat and just need this specific kind of experience.

Best of luck.


----------

